# Post pictures of your horses growing up!!!



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Excellent thread.*

Name: Cache Dawn Taxes aka "Cobalt
Breed: Canadian Horse
Age in the baby pictures: 8 months
Age in the growing up pictures: 1 year and 8 months
Cobalt's gone thru pretty much everything. What I have just started to work on with him is tacking up, bridling and he is getting clipped for the first time tomorrow. I will be doing Hunters with him. It's interesting because between when the baby pictures were taken and now, there is exactly a year that has gone by.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

He is stunning!!!!:shock: He was such an adorable baby too!!!!

He lloks very manly in his hot pink halter and his pink polos!!! =))) Finally someone else who doesnt mind putting girly look thinks on a gelding=) He wears it with pride too!!!!=)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey thank you very much. I'm still in shock at the amount he's grow in a year. I am very fortunate to have him. Thank you for the kind comments


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

This is Molly's Native Image out of my palomino foundation Quarter Horse mare Miss Molly Fever and by the handsome painted Thoroughbred stallion Puchilingui.

Fresh from the oven:









A few days old terrorizing my mini horse:









One month old:









Three months old:









Baby's first Christmas:









As a yearling:

















As a two year old:

















And current as of last summer/fall as a three year old:

























(That WAS the edited version)


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I love this!

Name: Twende
Breed: Thoroughbred
Age in the baby pictures: Three years
Age in the growing up pictures: Seven years
Now: I got Twende when he was three and right off the track, and I had to learn how to ride before I could really train him. We made okay progress through the next year and a half,and he turned up lame in the summer of 2007. After he finally recovered from that, it was all retraining, like I'd never done a thing with him in my life. Nowadays, we've finally gotten the ground work and flat worked out pretty well, and I've started jumping lessons with him. I'm going to show him in huner/jumper shows over the summer.

Three years old:






Six and Seven years old:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vega:

Got her at 4 years

















Now at 5 (turning 6 3/13)

















I do have baby pictures of her. I'll scan them in tomorrow.

I haven't had Montana long enough to see any difference in him.


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

2 mths "Justin" Too Sleepy To Paint








6 mths 








7 mths








9 mths








11 mths







18 mths







4 yo


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

This last set of transformation was quite neat from the very first one to the newest one. Let's keep them coming guys, I want to see more!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Spyder at 1 month










Spyder at 1 year











Spyder at 3 years










Spyder grown ..hunter











Spyder...jumper










Spyder...dressage


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome horses guys!!!!!!! Its cool seeing horses grow up.!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Man, Spy is one good looking horse! My keyboard now has drool all over it.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

spyder has great conformation!


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Mister at 9 hours old and then 4 years old, nearly 5.

Forgot the vitals.

Mister is an Arabian / Percheron.
I want him to be a nice, fun riding horse but I have so little time to train him. He was broken in May 2008 and been ridden about 15 times since. No one wants to buy him - must have too much money on him - but I'm not going to give him away so will try to ride him much more once the wet is over.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

She's 2.5 in the top picture, 3.5 in the middle picture, and 4.5 in the bottom picture. They aren't exactly the best conformation shots... She's only standing square in the middle picture, her front end is angled towards the camera in the top picture, her front legs are in a hole in the middle picture, and she's extremely dirty in the bottom picture. But whatever.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Oops, I forgot to put the things you said to put.


Name: Mystique
Breed: Missouri Fox Trotter
Age in the baby pictures: 2.5 and 3.5
Age in the growing up pictures: 4.5


So far I've just been trail riding with her... 6 or 7 days a week. But we're going to start reining soon and see how that goes : ]


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, there are some gorgeous horses on here! I'm hesitating to post pictures of my hairy little welshie! But hay, I love her, so here goes ...

Name: Pentaran Primadonna (Kira)
Breed: Welsh Cob x Anglo Arab

8 months:

















Yearling


















2-year-old









3-year-old









Her first show









4-year-old









5-year-old









I backed her myself last year, and this year I'm planning on schooling her, jumping her and getting her out a bit more, to fun rides, hunting, etc.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Sadly we havent had any of our horses since they were foals... but we were lucky enough to get the breeder to send baby pics of Cherokee

Here he is at a few weeks old and now at 6 yrs old...


----------

